
Ask HN: Should I Re-Brand? - gamebit07
Spent a year building something, the brand name goes for a toss!<p>Been working on an app for last 9 months, the marvel fan in me got the inspiration of the name from Spiderman Homecoming. Little did I know, it would turn out to be a BLM keyword. No points for guessing, the keyword &quot;Karen&quot;<p>For a small team re-branding keywords, backlinks, animated videos, competitor pages, api integration links is another month of effort.<p>What should I do?
======
new_name_cpp
Can you imagine a local news piece on this?

At the end of the ten o’clock news in the U.K. we always had a funny /
interesting little human interest story to finish with. The news anchor always
kicked it off with “and finally”.

“And finally, a dog got more than it bargained for when it accidentally
hitched a lift from London, to Scotland”

“And finally, a London toddler is being hailed a hero for calling emergency
services, when his mother fell seriously ill”.

This would be a great local, or even national, tv news piece. “And finally, a
local internet entrepreneur, more used to benefiting from web trends than
falling victim to them, has been left embarrassed by a fast growing meme that
threatens to make him a laughing stock. And he’s asking for your help to turn
it around”.

Or it would be a great commercial radio dial in thing. They could tell your
story and ask people to call in with things that haven’t aged well (that guy
who got his wife Isis’ name tattooed on his arm) or whatever.

Or columnists are crying out for cute little stories like this to base
something on.

The competition would be for people to rebrand / rename it for you and just
adds a bit of fun to it

~~~
gamebit07
thanks, makes sense, but doing a cold-outreach on shoe-string and for a lost
cause?

------
gamebit07
I've created a twitter poll if you were me, what would you do -
[https://twitter.com/karenapp_io/status/1285460269821390848](https://twitter.com/karenapp_io/status/1285460269821390848)

------
fruiapps
This is a great opportunity. Tech and business journalists / bloggers /
podcasters will want to talk about it. It won't be the big story, but a fun
side-piece to chat about before the big story, or something.

Make sure you put out an official PR statement when you have your new name and
send it out to as many journalists and pundits you can find. If you have a
Twitter, definitely post the announcement there. If you don't have Twitter,
get one right now.

~~~
gamebit07
whom exactly to reach out, what should be pitched?

